# Dell Optiplex GX260 Memory Upgrade



## maddness007 (Aug 4, 2008)

hello, im new, dont know if im posting this in the correct place but here goes.

ive just bought a new Dell Optiplex GX260 and it comes with only 512mb of memory, and im going to buy a 1gb or 2gb upgrade, and what i was wondering is, how do i go about fitting the new memory and getting rid of the old ones????????

thanks you to all who help


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Here's the Dell installation instructions 
http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/opgx260/en/sm/memory.htm#1099950
Crucial Configurer to select the correct memory.
http://www.crucial.com/store/listparts.aspx?model=OptiPlex GX260 Series

What do mean "Get rid of the old ones"? Hang on to them in case you ever need to use them for troubleshooting or Sell them on Ebay.


----------

